# Time to update default version of FF to 3.5? Mplayer



## caesius (Jul 14, 2009)

Just tried installing www/mplayer-plugin and noticed a dependency is still Firefox 2, when is this likely to be updated? Or is it sort of being forgotten about?

Anyone in the know?

P.S. In fact, home come www/firefox is the *old* version? Wouldn't having Firefox 3 as the default www/firefox be better? If version 2 is desperately needed for something (can't think of what), then it should be under www/firefox2

</ rant>


----------



## phoenix (Jul 14, 2009)

Search the ports mailing list archives.  This has been discussed a few times in the past couple months.  It has to do with GNOME dependencies and programs built upon Firefox, which only work with FF2 and not with FF3.

There's some knobs you can set in /etc/make.conf that will set the default Firefox dependency to Firefox 3.0 (not sure about 3.5), and tell GNOME and its ilk to use xulrunner or seamonkey or some other weird thing like that.

(Sometimes, I'm so glad I avoid GTK in general, and GNOME specifically.)


----------



## troberts (Jul 14, 2009)

I checked the change log and it is still being worked on but I do not think the maintainer is worried about updating it so Firefox 3.5 can use it.


----------

